# 1953 Bear Cub Information



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

I recently inherited a 1953 Bear Cub Recurve in extremely good shape. Does anyone have any idea of the value of it?


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Man there are no "Blue Book" of old bows..rule of thumb is that they are worth what someone will pay for them...no more, no less.. The last one I saw went for around $90.. they may go higher and or less like I say man they are worth what someone willing to pay for them... I don't like how people say look at ebay.. Because if you have the same bow and it's goses for $150 dose not mean yours will go for that........

Could use some photo's

Best,

Cody


----------



## mach x (Dec 27, 2006)

Post a picture of it. I have one, according to the colors and shelf it dated 1955.


----------

